# Hamster - sticky eye



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

We have an ancient (well 2yrs old) rather lovely old hamster called lemony.

He quite often needs one of his eyes unsticking. I usually use some cool boiled water and a cotton bud.

Is there anything wrong with that and is there anything else i could do. It didn't unstick today and i obviously don't want to use hotter water on it.

Does he need to see the vet. My family all laughed at me last time i took him because his skin looked a bit inflammed and he had developed a bald patch which the vet said was just him getting old (bless)

Thanks


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

What you're doing is fine. I usually use cold tea instead of water which does the same job 

If you're at all worried, a vet may be able to prescribe some eye drops


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> What you're doing is fine. I usually use cold tea instead of water which does the same job
> 
> If you're at all worried, a vet may be able to prescribe some eye drops


Thanks will try the tea and pop him to the vets if it doesn't improve. He looks uncomfortable poor little love.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

blossom has an eye like this i simply do wat you do 

she is blind from the infection she got in her eye but is fine, it doesnt seem to be of any discomfort too her



what breed is your hammie??

xx


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

its better to see a vet just to make sure and avoid any infection..


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> blossom has an eye like this i simply do wat you do
> 
> she is blind from the infection she got in her eye but is fine, it doesnt seem to be of any discomfort too her
> 
> ...


Not sure he is just the much loved pet of my 5 year old. He is black and white and a big fluff ball.

Absolutely gorgeous. Has never bitten and considering my son was 3 when we got him i think that's pretty amazing.

I think 2 is a pretty good age for a hamster?

Will see if i can post a picture later when i get a chance.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

2 is a very good age for a hamster


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> 2 is a very good age for a hamster


it is  unless its a Robo ^_^ 3 1/2 for them ^_^

he is more than likely a Syrian, although im belive that eye problems ARENT as common in syrians as it is Dwarfs....

xx


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had more eye problems in dwarfs than syrians lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's the man himself. This was not long after we got him.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

aww, its a Syrian. We have one, just like yours, who also woke up with a sticky eye this morning. I used some warm water and a cotton pad to remove the stickiness and she is looking good again!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

aww he is a stunner!!

Long haired Syrian

Mabey its a something in long haired varity

who knows ^_^ 

mabey they get hair cought in ther eye??
xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

maybe...it didn't look like there was anything in the eye...however Willow would not stay still so who knows!! She could have got sand or sawdust in it or something!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks. He is a real cutie.

He was a total impulse buy for my son (very naughty i know) and he has been the best pet.

Matthew has always been very gentle with animals so I new he would be ok (he was only 3 and half yrs old in that photo). 

Lemony (we got him just after pancake day and my son decided on the name) is a dear little soul. Really sociable and as i said never bitten. 

Hope he trots on for a bit longer.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

He's gorgeous


----------

